# Canada Migration agent in Malaysia



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Could someone point me to an agent for Canadian Migration in Malaysia? I would like to get some info and maybe go through an agent to migrate.

Thanks in advance.

Colin


----------

